# "Hayal Et -- Imagıne"/"Hayalet -- Ghost"



## shiningstar

Hi,

In Turkish, there are some words that change in meaning according to how they were written, unified or separate. Now I'm translating an event program named (in Turkish) " HAYAL ET YAPILAR PROJESI ACILISI"  meaning "OPENING OF IMAGINE/GHOST STRUCTURES PROJECT". They use a wordplay here. How can put this wordplay in English? Can you help with that?


----------



## WyomingSue

Maybe "vision"?  Opening of the Vision Structures project?


----------



## ortak

There are some words which sound so similar (or almost same) in English. For example : right / write, procede / precede, discreet / discrete. You can use these words or many other to make something like this.


----------



## dbkarali

To imagine is "hayal et"

hayal: dream, image,
et: to do

In other way "hayalet" is ghost

one of them is one word, the other is two words.


----------



## er targyn

Isn't to imagine: göz önüne getirmek, tasavvur etmek; tahayyül etmek; düşünmek ?


----------



## Rallino

er targyn said:


> Isn't to imagine: göz önüne getirmek, tasavvur etmek; tahayyül etmek; düşünmek ?



Düşünmek is rather _to think._ 

"Göz önüne getirmek" is just too long 

The other two are not in use in modern Turkish. *To imagine* is translated as _hayal etmek_.


----------



## er targyn

My lingvo dictionary tells me that hayal etmek is 1)to dream, 2)to make up, to dream up


----------



## shiningstar

er targyn said:


> My lingvo dictionary tells me that hayal etmek is 1)to dream, 2)to make up, to dream up



That's also true, but when we translate the English word "imagine" to Turkish, we translate it as "hayal etmek", to have a vision of something in your mind. Hayal etmek is not just to have a dream or dream up of something but also to visualize, to embody something in your mind.


----------



## seyif

er targyn said:


> Isn't to imagine: göz önüne getirmek, tasavvur etmek; tahayyül etmek; düşünmek ?



Tahayyül etmek is used in modern Turkish. At least I used numbers of times

Düşünmek is to think, that is ok, but I think sometimes we use düşünmek for imagining.


----------



## DeepBlueSea

how about
"imagine
-ary"
or
"dream(y)" ?


ps: think of the "-ary" part just under the e of "imagine"


----------

